# 27 weeks pregnant return of morning sickness?



## knk2011

I'm 27 weeks 2 days now. It's 2.30 I am and I've been woken up because I feel sick. I didn't even know if was possible. I rushed to the loo but nothing happened. (I did have the cat for company. The dog was far too lazy to accompany me..)

Anyway, I had to spend maybe 20 minutes on all fours to make me feel better. At first I thought maybe the baby was putting pressure on organs and making me feel sick but I still feel sick now.

Hubby is asleep and has work tomorrow so I don't want to wake him up but i really don't deal well with sickness :( actual pain I can handle but I turn into a baby with nausea or being sick. What do I do?


Did anyone else develop morning sickness this late?


----------



## butterflywolf

From the books I read, during the third trimester, a lot of the first trimester symptoms can come back. Including morning sickness. For me so far the only thing that has returned (then again it's the only thing I had) is being extremely tired! Seems like I can't sleep enough just like in first trimester.


----------



## knk2011

It's horrible :( he is wriggling a lot so I don't know if he's just trying to turn over or not. I've not been sick and the moment I start to concentrate on something like breathing or just typing this takes my mind off the sickness. So unless it happens again im not gonna know if its definitely morning sickness


----------



## Sweetkat

I have felt a bit sick in the car and also when have not eaten, but no actual morning sickness as such. Hope yours passes.


----------



## charlotteliz

Do you have any other symptoms? Headaches? Dizziness?


----------



## Pink Flowers

My sickness has come back a little but you sound like you are really suffering. 

Have you got any other symptoms bad tummy etc? if it continues I would suggest phoning labour ward x


----------



## Preggo79

My morning sickness returned at about 28 weeks but it did not stay too long. The first few days were bad though, I could hardly ate anything but as I said it kind of went away and I had it only now and then until about 32 weeks and not at all after that.


----------



## Sarah125

I had awful morning sickness during the first trimester and its starting to come back. I'm just getting it in the evenings at the moment when I'm trying to have my tea. I've also heard it can last throughout third trimester too :dohh: bring back second trimester :haha:
Hope it's just a one off for you and it passes.


----------



## knk2011

I got to sleep about 3.30 but it was horrible. I didn't have any pain or dizzy or anything. I just felt sick. 

I had a bubble that kept coming up in my throat and travelling down into my chest and it burned so I don't know what that was either


----------



## knk2011

I was only able to sleep when I wedged a pillow under my bump too


----------



## Smudge101

knk2011 said:


> I got to sleep about 3.30 but it was horrible. I didn't have any pain or dizzy or anything. I just felt sick.
> 
> I had a bubble that kept coming up in my throat and travelling down into my chest and it burned so I don't know what that was either

The sounds like heartburn. Which sometimes makes me feel sick. 
Have you tried some Gaviscon?


----------



## charlotteliz

As pp says, I get heartburn a lot now at 29 weeks. Is exactly as you describe too! Makes me want to heave. Hope you feel better soon, all I can think is up your water intake and try not to eat too close to bed time. Hugs x


----------



## katsbump

I had morning sickness throughout. I'm still sick (feeling ill and occassionally throwing up) in the night. I have had anti-sickness tablets since first trimester, though only take them when it's bad now. So you can definitely have morning sickness for the whole pregnancy, though my third trimester morning sickness is nothing compared to those first three months - oh my goodness, they were horrific! Hope you feel better. At least the end is in sight in third trimester.


----------



## knk2011

It hasn't happened again yet but I spoke to my mum and she thinks the baby wriggling must've caused all the acid in my stomach to rise and cause hurt burn which made me feel sick. Last night he was throwing some interesting new shapes so I think he has definitely turned over


----------



## AshLMT

Like everyone else has said, sounds like acid reflux and it is NOT fun :( I wake up at night choking on stomach acid and have to have my massive bottle of Tums by the side of the bed at the ready because it's so bad. It does make me extremely nauseous too if I let it go for a decent amount of time without taking anything.


----------

